# Normal to feel so confused???



## ES780 (May 4, 2012)

My husband and I have been separated for over a year. We have filed and the divorce will be complete in 2 months.

I am the one who left. I felt no physical chemistry with him for years. We had always had a very strong friendship base but that had also faded over the years to the point where I wasnt sure what we had left between us...besides history. We met very young and I just felt that we had grown into two very different people who no longer shared that connection.

We tried dating during separation but the chemistry always seem to allude us. We both dated others during this separation. I developed a very strong physical and emotional connection with one man in particular during this time so I felt confident divorce was the right thing to do.

However, as more time goes by I feel hesitant that it is right choice. I miss him and the life we had together. I agonize over my choice every day. We have a 3 year old son and we had been very amicable up until the past month when there just seems to be a lot of hurt feelings and anger. Is this just a normal part of divorce becoming final? Is doubt bound to creep in or could this mean there is something here worth fighting for?

It could be too much has happened between us it is a moot point and I just need to move forward but I just cant seem to clear my mind about it.

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------

